# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Is there a way to fix out of focus pix?

## Ax01

i took these with an iphone. they're pix of my SBP boy in blue. i'm not sure why it's outta focus. i thought i had tapped the area i wanted the phone camera to focus on.

anyway is there an app/program, filter, etc. to fix this? 






k, thank u in advance.

----------


## tttaylorrr

gimie a couple minutes...

----------


## dylan815

don't worry, tttaylllor is here to save the day  :Smile:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (10-26-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

this one is the best i could do unfortunately. can't really help something this out of focus. camera shaking is actually easier to fix lol!!! i can try to help the other one if you want.

----------


## Stearns84

The only way to "help" an out of focus picture is to adjust the contrast and sharpness.  But an out of focus picture is an out of focus picture sadly. 

-Steve

----------


## AbsoluteApril

If I've learned anything from movies and police procedural tv shows, all you have to do is ENHANCE IT!
 :Cool:

----------

_dylan815_ (09-01-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> If I've learned anything from movies and police procedural tv shows, all you have to do is ENHANCE IT!


Ax, did you try yelling "ENHANCE!" at your phone??

----------

_dylan815_ (09-01-2017),_JodanOrNoDan_ (09-01-2017),_Kira_ (09-01-2017)

----------


## Ax01

> If I've learned anything from movies and police procedural tv shows, all you have to do is ENHANCE IT!





> Ax, did you try yelling "ENHANCE!" at your phone??


no, i just yelled the F-word a few times.

 :Mad: 

 :Embarassed:

----------

_zina10_ (10-26-2017)

----------


## zina10

> no, i just yelled the F-word a few times.


 :ROFL:

----------

